# Problème ouverture Safari



## gauthier13 (15 Août 2009)

Bonsoir, 

Depuis la mise à jour de Safari, je n'arrive plus à lancer Safari, une fois que je clique sur l'icône, elle rebondit dans le dock, mais ne se lance pas "Safari a quitté inopinément". Au bout de la deuxième fois il me propose de réinitialiser Safari mais rien n'y fait. Que faire ? 

P.S. : Je n'ai que Safari Tabs d'installé

Merci d'avance


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Août 2009)

réparer les autorisation de disque depuis l'utilitaire de disque ...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Août 2009)

et si ca ne suffit pas
tester une autre session
et eventuellement installer la combo update de ton OS (non nommé)
http://support.apple.com/fr_FR/downloads/


----------



## gauthier13 (15 Août 2009)

En effet la réparation des autorisations, mais via Onyx n'a pas fonctionné !

Je suis sous Léopard (10.5.8).


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Août 2009)

supprime ton plug-in sinon test avec une nouvelle session


----------



## pascalformac (15 Août 2009)

et combo


----------



## gauthier13 (16 Août 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> et combo



Désolé de passe rpour un ignare mais je ne sais pas comment enlever le plug-in et qu'est ce que le combo, je dois prendre le combo léopard je suppose mais qu'est-ce dont ?

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (16 Août 2009)

combo update est l'ensemble de toutes les mises à jour en un fichier
très utile en ce genre de cas 
ca permet de consolider un OS , après d'eventuelles mises à jour ( ponctuelles, pas forcement optimisées sur telle machine pour X raisons)
ca résoud pas mal de bizarreries

Très bons tutos vidéos en francais
http://rhinos-mac.fr/

autres tutos special débutants  en francais ( divers formes de tutos)
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html

tutos officiels Apple
pour leopard mais mêmes principes généraux pour OS précédents
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/mac101/
special switch
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2514?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

tutos Apple des bases  (videos en anglais)
http://www.apple.com/findouthow/mac/

 très bon site sur OS X
http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html

autres tutos vidéos
http://www.macpoweruser.net/podcast/index.html
http://www.vodeclic.com/parcourir/tous_les_packs
http://www.logicielmac.com/pages/tutoriaux_liste.php


----------

